What's the best static site builder these days? - throwawayt856
======
tkdc926
I've tried Jekyll, Gatsby and Hugo recently. I think Hugo is the easiest to
install and get up & running with a minimum of complexity.

~~~
dsaharia
I am also new to hugo. How do you customize a theme in hugo? Can you suggest
me some resources. I have tried the official docs but could not make much.

